

Pro-Democracy Websites in Hong Kong Targeted with and Serving Malware - bindrpc
http://www.volexity.com/blog/?p=33

======
haimez
I think the term is Spyware when it's distributed for this purpose.

------
lettergram
I read the title and immediately thought twice about clicking the link.

